# Leaky Gas symptoms worsening? Hot sensation



## Anxious grl

Hello there fellow LG'ers and other IBS peoples 

I joined this forum about a year ago when it all got too much for me but I haven't been on here for a while so my apologies. I've been reading some other posts from fellow sufferers. I really wish I could help. I really do but I've still not found my cure.

about 6 months ago I went for an Anorectal manometry tests, I've only just now been able to talk about the results with a professional. The results showed that I have serious muscle weakness in rectal and anal sphincters. I can't push bms or gas easily and I can't hold gas either.

I haven't been able to my gas since I was 16. Can you imagine the social anxiety?! I'm now 21 and about a year and 6 months ago my IBS appeared to have got worse. After years of hard solid stool, my stools were now foul-smelling and loose... and the gas started to reek... I mean really stink... Not only this but I also had this hot sensation around my buttocks. When I eventually changed my diet to low carb I found that I no longer had this stinky gas. I felt like I had got rid of it BUT then I started to smell something... in the car, in the house, outside... always a similar scent and it seemed to follow me.

Most of us have been through what happened next. Denial. Well I wished it wasn't me and everyone around me denied it but I couldn't help but notice the reactions of strangers. Some of them were SO obvious I just couldn't deny it any longer.

Anyway, a year and half on and I feel like things have only got worse. I was pretty sure Pelvic Floor weakness was my problem but after trying kegels for over a year (and spending a ridiculous amount of money on biofeedback machines and stimulators) and finding no change in my muscle tone i'm sure there is something overall wrong with me. I've always been weak and fatigued - whatever is causing these problems has to be something bigger than IBS.

I'm looking into having a SIBO test sent to me from London, which I then post back. I'm hoping this will explain the IBS symptoms getting worse but ONE THING that really drives me mental, this one thing that really irritates me is the hot sensation I get when sat down. It used to not be so bad but I now can't escape it. I eat a Paleo/Fodmap diet so that there is less fermentation. This diet stops me from having normal flatus but the LG is still here and as putrid as ever. Does anyone know the cause of the hot sensation. Is the the LG escaping that creates this warmth? Only I've tried all sorts of supplements and tablets for inflammation, IBS, Diarrhoea, Odour etc and I can't seem to get rid of it. I can't bare it any longer. If anyone has had similar symptoms and have found away to get rid of this sensation PLEEEASE PLEASE SHARE.

Thank you very much for reading.

Take care


----------



## JMH91

Anxious grl said:


> Hello there fellow LG'ers and other IBS peoples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 6 months ago I went for an Anorectal manometry tests, I've only just now been able to talk about the results with a professional. The results showed that I have serious muscle weakness in rectal and anal sphincters. I can't push bms or gas easily and I can't hold gas either.
> 
> Does anyone know the cause of the hot sensation. Is the the LG escaping that creates this warmth?


"leaky gas" is a made up word- it has no meaning for doctors and is not found in the rest of the world outside this one forum

Manometry showing muscle weakness and that you cannot retain gas - it is more accurate to call this anal incontinence or gas incontinence, or just what you said, not "leaky gas"

The hot sensation might be neuropathic pain from nerve damage, which also explains the muscle weakness

I also have hot sensation (sometimes even burning pain) intermittent. This I believe is another manifestation of nerve damage. Other symptom of nerve damage like muscle twitching, sometimes numbness and pins and needles.

The nerves may have been damaged in the spine (e.g. slipped disc), or pudendal nerve neuropathy like pudendal nerve entrapment. Or maybe you have some nerve disease like multiple sclerosis

Excessive straining (say from chronic IBS-C or long term anismus, or difficult childbirth) can stretch nerves and cause nerve damage. If pudendal nerve is stretched even 12% it becomes damaged, with possible effects on bladder, anus and sexual function, in any combination

In terms of what you can do for nerve damage, it is more difficult to treat once it has already happened. Try to get some doctor to look at lower spine (MRI maybe) just to see if it is spine problem

Treatments like sacral nerve stimulation, tibial nerve stimulation might be worth you reading up on. I have found improvement through TENS (anal electrode)


----------



## Anxious grl

I have been using a TENS machine with an anal electrode for over a year on a daily basis with no improvement. I will be receiving treatment for the pelvic floor problems, perhaps with tibial nerve stimulation. However this is a fairly new treatment and there isn't a lot of information on how it works yet. I have considered MS but doctors automatically dismiss it as I am still able to go about my every day life.

If the burning sensation is due to nerves then why is it when I am laid down or sat that I feel the burning sensation? I'm curious. In the earlier stages I thought this was a sign of the LG because I always got reactions when I felt burning. Tough for you I'm calling it LG  other people on this forum understand this. obviously I don't using this word when talking to doctors. I consider it leaky because there is no sensation of the gas passing - obviously very little amounts are passed that amounts to something smelly over time


----------



## JMH91

Anxious grl said:


> I have been using a TENS machine with an anal electrode for over a year on a daily basis with no improvement. I will be receiving treatment for the pelvic floor problems, perhaps with tibial nerve stimulation. However this is a fairly new treatment and there isn't a lot of information on how it works yet. I have considered MS but doctors automatically dismiss it as I am still able to go about my every day life.
> 
> If the burning sensation is due to nerves then why is it when I am laid down or sat that I feel the burning sensation? I'm curious. In the earlier stages I thought this was a sign of the LG because I always got reactions when I felt burning. Tough for you I'm calling it LG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other people on this forum understand this. obviously I don't using this word when talking to doctors. I consider it leaky because there is no sensation of the gas passing - obviously very little amounts are passed that amounts to something smelly over time


Ah, sorry to hear no luck with TENS. I have been reading a bit about tibial nerve stimulation but I have not had it due to financial situation. I want to have it done becuase it sounds much safer than implanted sacral nerve stimulator. If you get tibial nerve stimulation treatment pls update and let us know how it is etc.

When laying flat after say, sitting for a long period, the nerves can give burning pain. It is like the feeling coming back after nerve has been partially trapped maybe. My nerves make lots of symptoms like twitching, burning, pins and needles if I lie down after sitting for a while. I do not know exactly what is wrong with you, nerve damage is just a suggestion because warm/burning sensation can be a sign of neuropathic pain, which almost always means nerve damage.

With regards made up word "leaky gas". Other people on this forum do not understand term "leaky gas". Ask any 2 ppl here you will get 2 different answers of what it is. This means lack of understanding to me. If a word means something unique to each person, it has no real standard meaning like other words. If you want to say passing gas without awareness, should say anal incontinence, which is the real medical term. Maybe ppl here do not like to think of their problem as a type of incontinence, or maybe they do not read medical textbooks, but this term is only found here.

I am having a lot of benefit from this regime, but it might not work for all ppl:

- psyllium to reduce mucus, make stools more bulky and easier to pass, and to make stools less messy

- TENS to make sphincters and pelvic floor stronger

- I eat plain foods, it is like low FODMAP only with more meats (trying to stick to white meats). Rice, low fodmap veg, chicken is my main diet basis

- each morning early like 5am I use transanal irrigation. It takes a few bathroom visits for me to get all the residual water and mucus out, but I find if I use the irrigation there is less mucus during the day and maybe less odor comments, or the comments are more about body odor than feces, so I guess that is a bit better. It is the difference between having 2-3 bowel movements per day or just one in the morning for me. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transanal_irrigation

- I also try to avoid straining on toilet, and try to use squatting posture whenever possible too


----------



## westr

if you feel burning while lying or sitting down, it could be weight on the coccyx, the pudendal nerve goes through the coccyx. i have assymetrical pubococcygeus function when sitting down and its believed i have sme kind of pudendal nerve damage. i think from a sledging accident then going to kung fu class and kicking a pad over and over, both created loads of pain.

although, if i were to use daktarin on my anal area, my burning goes away, same goes for probiotic. this makes me think its yeast or some other kind of infection.


----------



## JMH91

Hi Westr,

Interesting report regarding daktarin. Maybe it is good to read up on the topic "pruritus ani", which you may learn about perianal candidiasis.

However, one feature of neuropathic pain is physical contact and manipulation like touching, rubbing makes the pain go away or lessen. It is like distracting the nerves so they no longer give false signals like muscle twitching, numbness, pins and needles and burning. Maybe applying the cream, and the sensation of having hte cream in place is enough to do this. It might be the same for any cold cream without antifungal ingredients.

Also, are there not any other ingredients in daktarin like anti-inflammatory? Maybe it is this that gives you benefit, not the antifungal?

Maybe the only way to know for sure is to go to a doctor and give story of daktarin relieving burning sensation. If there is perianal candidiasis present, a swab will definitely show candida when they test for it.

It is my left pudendal nerve also that is damaged (I think). No idea from what ... most likely lifetime of sitting down at compter with poor posture, or maybe it was the straining from constipation etc etc.


----------



## Anxious grl

JMH91 said:


> Ah, sorry to hear no luck with TENS. I have been reading a bit about tibial nerve stimulation but I have not had it due to financial situation. I want to have it done becuase it sounds much safer than implanted sacral nerve stimulator. If you get tibial nerve stimulation treatment pls update and let us know how it is etc.
> 
> When laying flat after say, sitting for a long period, the nerves can give burning pain. It is like the feeling coming back after nerve has been partially trapped maybe. My nerves make lots of symptoms like twitching, burning, pins and needles if I lie down after sitting for a while. I do not know exactly what is wrong with you, nerve damage is just a suggestion because warm/burning sensation can be a sign of neuropathic pain, which almost always means nerve damage.
> 
> With regards made up word "leaky gas". Other people on this forum do not understand term "leaky gas". Ask any 2 ppl here you will get 2 different answers of what it is. This means lack of understanding to me. If a word means something unique to each person, it has no real standard meaning like other words. If you want to say passing gas without awareness, should say anal incontinence, which is the real medical term. Maybe ppl here do not like to think of their problem as a type of incontinence, or maybe they do not read medical textbooks, but this term is only found here.
> 
> I am having a lot of benefit from this regime, but it might not work for all ppl:
> 
> - psyllium to reduce mucus, make stools more bulky and easier to pass, and to make stools less messy
> 
> - TENS to make sphincters and pelvic floor stronger
> 
> - I eat plain foods, it is like low FODMAP only with more meats (trying to stick to white meats). Rice, low fodmap veg, chicken is my main diet basis
> 
> - each morning early like 5am I use transanal irrigation. It takes a few bathroom visits for me to get all the residual water and mucus out, but I find if I use the irrigation there is less mucus during the day and maybe less odor comments, or the comments are more about body odor than feces, so I guess that is a bit better. It is the difference between having 2-3 bowel movements per day or just one in the morning for me. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transanal_irrigation
> 
> - I also try to avoid straining on toilet, and try to use squatting posture whenever possible too


I believe the pain could be neurological. I had shingles when I was a child so perhaps this could have contributed, only my symptoms have appeared very gradually. Recently I've also noticed some tingling in the toes and my hands so perhaps this is something to tell the doctor next time I visit the hospital. My muscles appear tight (they feel it when I use the TENS too) it's just that I can't seem to use them voluntarily - perhaps a sign of peripheral nerve damage. It's so odd because my pelvic floor should be healthy. Doctors and nurses are puzzled by this and they have taken blood and urine samples looking for anaemia, diabetes, etc. Thanks for suggesting this. Perhaps I should try to see a neurologist?

As regards diet I eat a Paleo/Fodmap diet which causes less gas and is used in treatment of SIBO but of course fermentation will still occur but this does ensure that bowel movements are easy to pass.

In a desperate attempt I have bought Devrom to try and lessen any odours. I may also wear Shreddies underwear again but I don't believe it really works, not for LG, I mean Anal Incontinence, in my opinion anyway.


----------



## tummyrumbles

I cure my Leaky Gas mainly through complete evacuation which takes a while. The actual gas is mainly from carbohydrates which we have problems digesting. It's possible IBS is SIBO and that an overgrowth of bacteria feed on our food before we do. This is what causes the excess of gas to begin with. I eat the same things as the rest of my family but I'm the one that ends up with a lot of gas.

The hot sensation is interesting and I remember another leaky gasser saying in this forum that their doctor explained it as gas being forced through a narrow aperture (which is usually our anus trying to hold the gas in) causing heat from friction. Gas is made up of energetic molecules so this makes sense.

The thing that seems to stop people from considering complete evacuation is the embarrassment of spending a lot of time in the toilet. It's just me and my children so it's never been as issue for me but if you share your house with other adults it could be a problem. Leaky Gassers might be better off living alone if they can afford it.

I think the reason why Leaky Gassers have such trouble evacuating is because our stool is generally light and mushy and filled with gas. This means the stool isn't as cohesive as normal stool and is easily broken up. Maybe peristalsis can't move this type of stool through as efficiently as solid stool.

Eating dinner early, say no later than 6.30pm makes a huge difference to me. This is because of the migrating motor complex that sweeps bacteria from the small intestine to the colon. The earlier we have dinner the better as this process only works during fasting.

Diet is important. Certain foods create a lot of gas like starch and high FODMAPs, and also raw vegetables for a lot of people. I found the Atkins diet too constipating, which is the last thing I need, so try to just have a small amount of meat or fish or eggs with well-cooked low FODMAP veges. Toast seems to be better digested than bread if you still eat wheat. The absolute worst foods for me are constipating foods like rice, bread, pasta - all refined flour foods that just won't move out.

It's possible that our constipation is more related to diet and brain/gut factors than an underlying pelvic floor issue. I found that a very early dinner and low gas diet resulted in quicker evacuation times so I have my doubts about PFD and the testing. I wouldn't be able to push stool if if someone was watching - I need privacy and confidence that a long period of time gives me. No-one fully understands IBS. If testing doesn't incorporate every aspect of IBS then the results may not be all that meaningful.

I don't use any meds because I just don't need them and I think they make the problem worse.


----------



## JMH91

tummyrumbles said:


> I remember another leaky gasser saying in this forum that their doctor explained it as gas being forced through a narrow aperture (which is usually our anus trying to hold the gas in) causing heat from friction. Gas is made up of energetic molecules so this makes sense.
> 
> The thing that seems to stop people from considering complete evacuation is the embarrassment of spending a lot of time in the toilet. It's just me and my children so it's never been as issue for me but if you share your house with other adults it could be a problem.
> 
> Eating dinner early, say no later than 6.30pm makes a huge difference to me. This is because of the migrating motor complex that sweeps bacteria from the small intestine to the colon. The earlier we have dinner the better as this process only works during fasting.


Farts being forces through a small aperture. Heat from friction. Right, ofc makes perfect sense.









I go usually within a few mins. The problem is it is normal for me to have more than one bm per day. Especially after lunch. I have started using transanal irrigation (tap water) each morning after my own bm, which probably takes about an hour in total (although I don't have to sit for a whole hour, I make breakfast, have shower etc). Just come back to it about an hour later to let out any residual water.)

Tummyrumbles, you might have "shy bowel syndrome" or whatever the shrinks call it

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parcopresis

Just joking







. I remember sometimes when I was travelling in other countries, the toilets would be open cubicles where you had to squat. They were open to the air and the mountains, and you could see over the screen to people either side of you. I happily managed to go in situations like that, so I am not really embarrassed imo. For me sitting for a long time is just boring and seems like a waste of time when the transanal irrigation probably does the same thing. Neither is it possible to become dependent on like some people say, they don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## yzz

The wet anus, leaky gas and hot sensation may be a symptom of muscle atrophy. Try doing weighted squats, lunges, etc. to strengthen the muslces around the sphincter.


----------



## JMH91

If you don't have the nerve supply to contract the muscles fully, voluntary contractions will only go so far. TENS can be also be used, which gives an external signal which can be set to much greater than your own nerves would produce, to make the muscles contract much more forcefully in someone with partial denervation.


----------



## funtimes

westr said:


> if you feel burning while lying or sitting down, it could be weight on the coccyx, the pudendal nerve goes through the coccyx. i have assymetrical pubococcygeus function when sitting down and its believed i have sme kind of pudendal nerve damage. i think from a sledging accident then going to kung fu class and kicking a pad over and over, both created loads of pain.
> 
> although, if i were to use daktarin on my anal area, my burning goes away, same goes for probiotic. this makes me think its yeast or some other kind of infection.


I still to this day get a sharp pain when i touch the tip of my coccyx but no pain when i sit. I do get warm down there and sweaty though...

I already asked my doctor and he said that if i did have a problem back there it would hurt too much for me to sit so i shouldnt worry about it. Nerve damage though... oh man what if thats it? I used to snowboard and smashing my ass into concrete hard ice happened more than once...


----------



## Anxious grl

An update

Thanks for all your comments I've read them all carefully and decided on the following actions.

First, I'm going to see a specialist and will talk about possibly trying Sacral Nerve Therapy to increase sensation and strength my pelvic floor. Anyone heard of this or had any positive results with this? If it works I will have a small operation to have it permanently installed... implanted rather.

Secondly, I've ordered a SIBO test for myself as I really believe that the indigestion and excessive wind is due to bacteria which will explain the warm sensation. I read that bacteria isn't usually the cause of smell as it's generally methane and hydrogen that it produces but it does create warmth and as I can't control the flatus it will just seep out in small amounts over hours and make me feel rather uncomfortable down there. The SIBO test means a two week wait just to get the test unfortunately, but I'm glad it's something I can do and either eliminate or go get treatment for. Unfortunately SIBO isn't known to my doctors so that's another battle on my hands but I'm paying for this myself so if the results come back positive I'm going straight to them for antibiotics.

Thirdly, I'm going to see a neurologist about my fatigue and numbness. I find that my whole leg to my crotch can go numb sometimes and often my right arm which is just weird! And I often went to see the doctors as a child because of fatigue but they would just dismiss me. Well it's time to figure this all out... seriously hate doctors, although most have good intentions I find I'm doing the work for them pretty much 99% of the time and I'm just an art student.

I've amended my diet for the millionth time too. I'm going to eat less and avoid sugar and starches completely. I really need to kill this thing. Today I starved myself and I still feel the bubbles in my gut, not to mention the LG  I have been taking Dida tablets which has oregano, garlic, cinnamon and some other things that kills candida and SIBO but I don't think my diet was restrictive enough... I crave food all the time and when I'm low I want to use it for comfort. This seriously sucks right? I need to focus my attention elsewhere but it's so hard with this issue to just live a normal existence. I wish I could find something to lessen the symptoms temporarily. Has anyone found a way to control odour?


----------



## Reideran

Anxious girl, how anxious are you? I ask because your anxiety may be playing a part in your problem.

My life story: I have had this problem for about 10 years. I get better and then get worse. For me personally i think that stress is the main culprit. This all started out when i was stressed out. I was a teenager, Just moved to a new school, my new best "friends" were suddenly bullying me, i had acne, parents always fighting/ being abusive, I was already anxious with low self esteem before all that. Then i went from getting mostly A's and B's to C's. Then I got assualted by someone i never met before, then got really really anxious a few months later to the point where I was holding my breath in social situations, it got so bad i had to walk away from large crowds or strangers or sharply breath through my nose or yawn because i needed air.

Then the bowel problems started, i remember the first day it all started too. People complaining about the smell that i couldnt smell myself.

My anxiety has gotten better to the point where i no longer notice myself holding my breath, but a few people have told me that it seems as if i dont breath, i guess because i still breath very shallowly. I dont get anxious that i will lose my breath around people anymore at all though.

The smell is still a worry for me although there have been periods where i felt cured. Instead of sticking to the healthy lifestyle i fell off and started eating chips and burgers again, or chocolate, chocolate kills me. I am unsure of wether or not i actualy smell due to my stomache issues anymore, somedays i feel terrible, sweaty down there, weird feeling in stomache and it gassy etc but people get right up close to me and dont react at all. other days i feel perfectly fine but i hear people sniffing/coughing complaining about a smell.

Unsure if its all in my head at this point. I guess i really am going crazy? My doctors tell me they cant smell anything, so i sort of try and pretend it doesnt exist.

But yeah, stress. If you are anxious all of the time, like me, then stress might be causing you to smell and/or might be causing your stomache problems.Stress will cause your natural sweat body odor to be more intense, it can also cause changes in "gastric secretion, gut motility, mucosal permeability and barrier function, visceral sensitivity and mucosal blood flow. There has also been evidence to suggest that gut microbiota may respond directly to stress-related host signals"

ripped that off google in 10 seconds hah.

Lots of people get stressful, but its not chronic for everyone, ad not everyone is inclined to these particular problems. If you are geneticaly inclined to have these problems then maybe the trigger to actualy having these experiences is stress?

So anyways after I felt as though my doctors were failing me I started gicing alternative medicine a chance, one guy was really good and had me doing breathing exercises weekly on a low sugar no processed food diet. I felt better (as in normal) in 4 weeks, then i had some chocolate while watching a movie (a lot of chocolate) and i was right back to feeling like ###### no matter what i ate.

Another time I got better was when my doctor prescribed me a non absorbing antibiotic and I was on a strict fruit and vegetable diet with lean meat, no processed foods, this was after that alternative medicine guy helped me. Going on a fruit and vegetable diet no processed food diet like that without the antibiotic or the stress reducing exercises is no where near as effective for me. this had me feeling better for a lot longer, even after i started eating poorly again. after 2 weeks of eating "regular" foods like chips and candy i started to feel some bad symptoms again, but just a bit. Thats where i am now.

The breathing exercises i do are intense. I do 30 mins to hour long sessions, google how to breath properly then breath slowly and deeply over and over, its super boring until around the end where your body really relaxes and then it feels amazing. There are programs that go over it, heres a video that talks about how breathing exercises can be life changing, i like this one it talks about the brain but whatever*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4S_4jX0ERA*

you dont have to pay for "S.K.Y" just remember breath slowly and deeply, look up some free program or somthing.

For stress related to the gut i only have boring pdf files *http://www.jpp.krakow.pl/journal/archive/12_11/pdf/591_12_11_article.pdf*

One theory of mine: Say stress causes your digestion to get all messed up and food to sit in your stomache longer than it should, that food ferments with bad bacteria and smells up your house and causes people to run away from your smell etc by leaking smelly gas through your nose and mouth. then that fermented baterial food glop goes through your intestines and bam you got sibo. Now your digestion is even more messed up.

I know food sits in my stomache for too long sometimes and i have heard of other people smelling awful because tey have a condition where food stays in their stomache longer than it should.

There have been a few people on here who have said that they cured their smell problem by reducing their stress, and they reduced their stress through physical exercise, doing the lindin method, or breathing exercises. I recomend the breathing exercises and physical exercise like swimming or jogging, something intense and aerobic.

Which sort of makes me a hypocrit because lately I have been a lazy piece of ###### sitting on the computer and neglecting my exercises eating burgers. I dont get nearly as gassy from eating bad foods anymore though, but it still makes me feel bad if i eat a lot of it. Bad enough that i come here to tell my story and try and help people.

So persuing a cure with your doctors is obviously a good idea but try frequently get some laps in at the pool or go jogging, also try breathing exercises for a while and see how you feel. If it makes you feel better to the point where you feel you dont need surgery anymore i would say its worth it.

Also stay hydrated.

Good luck


----------



## Anxious grl

Reideran, I'm so sorry to hear about the abuse and anxiety you suffered through your childhood. I believe anxiety can be a trigger and I certainly have been highly anxious from a young age suffering from IBS symptoms. I believe that stress and anxiety can damage your immune system so perhaps it is one of the factors but currently I have this problem whether I'm stressed or not.

Diet does help but it's hard to find trigger foods when the gas simply leaks out. I certainly know that carbs and sugars (including those from fruit) are the worst trigger foods but Its depressing when you avoid the main culprits, starve yourself on a strict diet and still there is little change in symptoms. I don't eat processed foods now and I'm even going to make my own SCD yoghurt. I wish I could eat everything on the SCD diet but I've found that many of the fruits are too sugary. I'm glad you're feeling better on your diet and I agree that stress is a main factor and I appreciate your advice and will take it on board.

Regarding exercise and surgery, my muscles are fatigued, weak and dont function as they should which is why I need to see a neurologist asap as the fact my muscles dont improve with tens or exercise suggests nerve damage.

Thanks for the advice, plenty of food for thought


----------



## rahul365

hi there this is rahul from India suffering from the same problem i have done various research on the net and recently found a girl cured it by solesta gel it is basically hydrocholic acid . are you cured out or still having the same problem out over there? Kindly get back to me as soon as possible u can also mail me at <[email protected]> later on i will give u more details on smell checkers in the usa im flying to the us on december


----------



## unknown

pengu said:


> I got tested for SIBO and came back clear. It might be a different story for you. If it is, you could end up being cured by taking antibiotics or pro-biotics. Good luck.


What kind of test was it ? how did you do it ?


----------



## searching4answers

First of all there is no cure, it's about managing your symptoms and keeping them away. A doctor telling u that you have IBS is basically saying "Idk wtf is wrong with your tummy". Tests are how you find the answers to the right diagnosis. Yes I've been through all the other non invasive tests 1st and all came back negative except for one.

Here's a little back story. I've had ibs symptoms since 15 yrs old. Diagnosed with (SIBO) small intestine bacterial overgrowth by *hydrogen breath test* at 17, now 22. I managed my sibo & lg symptoms in my first year of college after struggling to find a cure that wasn't there. This is my first time logging bk in since 3 years ago bc I've happily moved on with managing my symptoms,but I have not forgotten the frustrations of all those suffering. I just want to share what works for me.

*Symptoms* included sharp abdominal pain (upper left & lower right), bloating, nausea, lethargy, leaky gas, constipation, rosacea, popping and fluttering noises in stomach whether I ate or not. Treated it with Flagyl antibiotic, "cured", it came back. Now having been managing my symptoms successfully for the last 3 years. I found success through committing to a low carb, low sugar, no high fructose, no wheat diet, in addition to daily exercise, Miralax 1-2x a day, and Culturelle probiotic (Health & wellness-blue label) 2 pills 1-2x a day.

*Tips:*The diet similar to FODMAP reduces gas, sharp pains, nausea, rosacea, lethargy, sweats. The miralax reduces constipation which = no leakygas. The probiotics decreased my bloating & stomach noises in the event I eat bad. Daily jog also helps sweat out toxins. If embarrassing smell is an issue tips include filling part of sock with coffee grounds to put in pocket or scented dryer sheet btwn underwear fabric, also keeping something over your lap (jacket) when sitting & cross legged sitting position to lessen smell. Pm me to learn more about my exact diet & tips Good luck and hope this helps you move on as I have.


----------

